

Every Cloud Service Needs an API Product Manager - Mailjet
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2013/04/16/every-cloud-service-needs-an-api-product-manager/

======
azmenthe
I think the service aspect of *aaS businesses is literally half the game. Yes,
you are delivering a product but the service aspect involves the monumental
task of maintaining servers, maximizing uptime, being sensitive to security
and anything else I've missed. If you want your product to have 100% uptime,
that's the service you are performing.

~~~
qnickmans
In my opinion, being "up" is just a prerequisite. If your _aaS business is
technically not viable you'll just not make it. Support and client account
management is really important to succeed._ aaS is "self-service" - so when a
client or prospect has a question about the product, an answer must be
provided efficiently, and that is a differentiating criteria...

